# Running irc/znc as a daemon



## getopt (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking at irc/znc I'd like to run this proxy in a jail as a daemon owned by an own user.

Anyone who has already a script for starting Znc as a daemon/service?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2018)

The port has a perfectly good rc(8) script (/usr/local/etc/rc.d/znc).


----------

